# Need help with an algae problem and 10Gal goldfish tank.



## Medivah (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a 10 gal aquarium that I've got a few different goldfish in, and I've been having a bit of a problem with having a lot of algae in it and I'm just not sure how to get rid of it. What would you suggest doing?








Here's a pic of the tank, it covers the live plant I have and my decor which is a castle and a dragon. I've also noticed it on the water filter.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

this would benifit me too as my 8 gal has a lot of algae seeming to grow and i have to clean it every 2 weeks and its on my leaves too!!!!!!!

sorry if this obviously doesnt help u mate.


----------



## Medivah (Jan 28, 2011)

It's alright, my plant has it, it's all over. My goldfish seem to enjoy eating the leaves of the plant. -.-' Been thinking of moving the plant to my 40gal tank, but not sure I should with all that algae.


----------



## Medivah (Jan 28, 2011)

Should probably also mention the 10gal has no heater and it has a Whisper 10-30i in tank water filter

Had someone mention Snails might help with the algae, is this true? Do you think they might help?


----------



## Medivah (Jan 28, 2011)

I've removed the decorations and it seems to be doing a bit better.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Get algae-eating fish, which are your best and most natural line of defense against the stuff.

however you WILL need a heater


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are many ways to get rid of algae. I'd go with snails first, since they do a good job and your tank is unheated. Otherwise, you could always just use some algicide made for fishtanks.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Snails won't clear off the glass well enough, in my opinion. They'll leave little snail-tracks is about all. I'd suggest either scraping the algae off with a razor blade once a month or however often you need to - no chemicals or anything, or trying to reduce the amount of algae-producing effects - the amount of light the tank receives, the nutrients, etc. Is the tank sitting where it gets direct sunlight? That will produce algae for sure. Maybe try some floating plants, which will reduce the amount of light hitting the glass????
Good luck to you!


----------

